
Serverless Unity Hosting - tlarkworthy
https://www.corepox.net/devlog/serverless-unity-game-hosting
======
tlarkworthy
I did not know you could put Unity in a Serverless function until I tried.
AFAIK, this is a first, leveraging Chrome's software renderer to have unity
fully working serverlessly. This will seriously save me money.

~~~
TomMarius
What's the use case?

~~~
tlarkworthy
Its the full engine running. You could do anthing!!! Even host a multiplayer
game if 1CPU is enough and the the 9 minute timeout is not too short.

But I am using it for image rendering and later, video replays. Its low
traffic stuff that is expensive to host on a dedicated VM.

~~~
TomMarius
But why would I load the full engine when I could code the server in a more
sensible way? Your use case makes sense, though.

~~~
tlarkworthy
Coz coding server the existing way require upfront provisioning and a ton of
waste, plus a load of devops nannying (oh no my game is down because of logs
again). Keeping servers running is a constant game of wack-a-mole of edge
cases, sometimes introduced applying regular software patches. Stateless
ephemeral compute is so much easier, if you can offset the latency tax.

